# Retirement vs. Expirement  .



## mmcmdl (Nov 16, 2021)

So i was informed I have 6 months off from work . A few on here were informed . Chemo starts next Tuesday , continueing on for 3 months , Surgerys for the next 3 months . I feel that it's not life threatening but rather life altering . Bladder cancer stage 2 into the muscle which means it must come out . Might be a PITA but I've buried my friends these past few years . As always , did you smoke , work with dangerous stuff , chemicals , well yeah , all of the above . So I had to work with what was handed to me , just the facts . The smoking , you younger guys have to think this out . 62 1/2 years old and thought I was invincible . Well 'm not . Only time will tell .


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 16, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> So i was informed I have 6 months off from work . A few on here were informed . Chemo starts next Tuesday , continueing on for 3 months , Surgerys for the next 3 months . I feel that it's not life threatening but rather life altering . Bladder cancer stage 2 into the muscle which means it must come out . Might be a PITA but I've buried my friends these past few years . As always , did you smoke , work with dangerous stuff , chemicals , well yeah , all of the above . So I had to work with what was handed to me , just the facts . The smoking , you younger guys have to think this out . 62 1/2 years old and thought I was invincible . Well 'm not . Only time will tell .


Good luck.  These days things are way different, the likely hood of you surviving any cancer is much better than it was. Wishing you the best, and a fast recovery.


----------



## NCjeeper (Nov 16, 2021)

Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## francist (Nov 16, 2021)

Hope all goes well for you, Dave. Stay positive.

-frank


----------



## FOMOGO (Nov 16, 2021)

All the best. Tough row to hoe, but I'm betting you come out on top. Mike


----------



## NC Rick (Nov 16, 2021)

Man! Do what you need to, get well.  Very sorry to hear the bad news and definitely wish you the best.  I always enjoy your posts.


----------



## Aukai (Nov 16, 2021)

Cancer sucks big time. I'm glad it's treatable, but it's still a lot to deal with. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Just for fun (Nov 16, 2021)

Oh Man,  My fingers are crossed for a full recovery!

Tim


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 17, 2021)

All of our thoughts are with you. Take good care of yourself, eat well and spend time with those you love....

John


----------



## Alcap (Nov 17, 2021)

I’m sorry to hear this news . Hope all goes well


----------



## fixit (Nov 17, 2021)

PRAYERS SENT. don't give up


----------



## Ken from ontario (Nov 17, 2021)

Wishing you a speedy recovery.
Ken.


----------



## jbobb1 (Nov 17, 2021)

Sorry to hear this Dave. As others have said, cancer treatment has come a very long way, so be positive. Our thoughts are with you man!


----------



## Brento (Nov 17, 2021)

Think of you Dave


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 17, 2021)

Speedy recovery and hang in there.

Oh, and ditch that job, time to take it easy buddy. You’ve been burning the candle at both ends.


----------



## akjeff (Nov 17, 2021)

Positive thoughts headed your way, and hope things turn out well for you.


----------



## rwm (Nov 17, 2021)

You're still young! Hang in there.


----------



## WobblyHand (Nov 17, 2021)

Sorry to hear this.  Modern medicine has advanced quite a bit, so I am pretty sure you can beat this.  Take care of the important stuff now, that's what matters.  The important stuff is getting yourself well, then family, and lastly, (very lastly) work.  Get well, we are all wishing that for you.


----------



## Gaffer (Nov 17, 2021)

Wishing you all the best, Dave. Kick its ass!


----------



## RandyWilson (Nov 17, 2021)

I was in the same boat three years ago. I'm still here asking annoying stupid questions. You'll get through it.


----------



## wachuko (Nov 17, 2021)

As others have mentioned, medicine has come along way.  Wishing and praying all goes well and you have a speedy recovery after the treatment.

Also, the mind is a powerful thing, as much as you can, stay positive and with a fighting attitude.  Oh, and laugh every chance you get .


----------



## benmychree (Nov 17, 2021)

Best of luck, Dave!


----------



## brino (Nov 17, 2021)

Ah Crap Dave!

I knew something big was up due to a couple of your comments in other threads.
I am sorry to hear how serious it is!

I am glad you feel comfortable sharing the news here.
You know your friends here will always be in your corner.

Put yourself first.
Keep positive.
You CAN beat this!

All my best hopes and wishes are with you.

Brian


----------



## rabler (Nov 17, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> So i was informed I have 6 months off from work . A few on here were informed . Chemo starts next Tuesday , continueing on for 3 months , Surgerys for the next 3 months . I feel that it's not life threatening but rather life altering . Bladder cancer stage 2 into the muscle which means it must come out . Might be a PITA but I've buried my friends these past few years . As always , did you smoke , work with dangerous stuff , chemicals , well yeah , all of the above . So I had to work with what was handed to me , just the facts . The smoking , you younger guys have to think this out . 62 1/2 years old and thought I was invincible . Well 'm not . Only time will tell .


Medicine has certainly come a long way, but it can still feel like you're getting chewed up and spit out by the process.  I've been through the cancer wringer.  It is life altering.  Make sure to give yourself plenty of time and room to adjust.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 17, 2021)

brino said:


> I am glad you feel comfortable sharing the news here.
> You know your friends here will always be in your corner.


+1 as Brino said.

A good friend, 72, just had stomach cancer surgery. three months later, he is back to his normal life with a very good prognosis.
All the best my friend.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Nov 17, 2021)

Sorry to hear this Dave. Lost my sister inlaw to breast cancer,so my thoughts and prayers are with you. Wish you all the best.

-Michael-


----------



## jpackard56 (Nov 17, 2021)

Very sorry to hear you are facing this. Prayers sent for you and family to bear thru it. My two brothers and I have all been down similar road over the last 6 years. 76, 75 and me the brat at 64 all still kicking, very life altering. 
The first is LET THAT MISERABLE JOB GO !! 
and focus on you and yours. as others have said positive attitude makes a huge difference in survival and recovery.


----------



## westerner (Nov 17, 2021)

My younger Brother has lost his bladder and one kidney to this ****. He is 5 years into remission, prognosis is as good as it gets, and he will tell ya he has beaten it twice. He has, and you can too. As stated above, your attitude will do more good than anything else. Kick its ass.


----------



## vocatexas (Nov 17, 2021)

Good luck, Dave. Try to stay positive. Sounds like you caught it pretty early on. Wishing you the best.


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 17, 2021)

LOL , just looked at 20 years worth of pics . Not a tech guy but my son pulled all the pics off the cards . I thank you all , and looking back and thinking back over the years , I feel great . Could have been worse . A few pics from the past that we dug up . Man did we have some parties back then . Ok , still having pic problems .


----------



## alloy (Nov 17, 2021)

I hope all goes well. This place wouldn't be the same without you.

I've battled expirement 4 times in my life. 1st time was a heavy truck wreck, 2nd time was cancer, 3rd time was cancer, and 4th time was a stroke.  The first 3 didn't put me into retirement, but the 4th one did. 


The 3 and 4th times were the worst, the radiation and chemo.  They gave me a 30% chance of making it the third time but I'm still here.  The stroke was damn near the one that got me. Lost control of my leg, arm, and speech.  I just laid there and thought it was over.  But my wife and her family were there, and I had a great bunch of rehab people helping me. Without everyone single one of them, well..........   Another major thing in my recovery and my life for the last 7 years is this place.  I've needed help, and tried my best to give help.  But I've taken more than I've given.   I hope one day to even the scales on that.

I suspect like me you are a tough old bird. With your family and your online family here I think you will beat it.   I'm NEVER to busy to talk,so keep that in mind.


----------



## jwmelvin (Nov 17, 2021)

I enjoy seeing the pictures. Glad you have a positive approach to this. My best wishes are with you.


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 18, 2021)

Hey , thanks alloy . I found a pic of a Fadal that I could have just for the moving . No space as usual . This will not bring me down , but posibly open my eyes to a real retirement . Although I love the machines , I love the outdoors more at this point . I'll ride a tractor and do tree work as long as I'm able . I'm not going anywhere soon without a battle .


----------

